# dog show tomorrow?- Maryland



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You already know that Sue will be there with three or four doggies!  Be ready for a big crowd, and bring a folding chair if you can. Take some pictures for me. (don't use a flash)


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> You already know that Sue will be there with three or four doggies!  Be ready for a big crowd, and bring a folding chair if you can. Take some pictures for me. (don't use a flash)


 
you know me...my camera goes almost everywhere with me....I am going to experiment with the different settings to try to get some good pictures! I am so excited! LOL:doh:


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Cool, I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> Cool, I can't wait to see them!


my camera is charging now as I type! LOL


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oes anyone want to meet up at the show?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh I wish I could go! I went last year, but will miss it this year!!

It was a Golden Specialty last year too, right? Tons of Goldies there...all beautiful!!

Good luck to Sue and Vern and the kids!! Let us know how it goes.

And Rachel......LOTS of pics please!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

oh...I wish you could come too! We are leaving in about an hour....charging my movie camera right now....my digital camera is all charged! LOL


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Have fun! I wish I could go


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmmm...I'm gonna look that up, too. Monster and I are going to the Maryland SPCA's March for the animals today....we're excited. Even though my mom bailed on us and didn't bother to call to say she wasn't coming. :no:


I'm just grumpy because I'm tired.

Will post pictures later as well. 


www.marchfrotheanimals.kintera.org


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I wish I made it. Maybe next time.
Where are the pictures?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=34139


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you.


----------

